# Windows Secrets is back online after a fire



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"I wanted to let you know that WindowsSecrets.com was unavailable on July 3 and the early part of July 4. A serious electrical fire shut down the Web hosting company in Seattle that we and hundreds of other sites rely on.

Thanks!

Brian Livingston
Editorial Director, WindowsSecrets.com"


----------

